# iPhone 4s gmail troubles



## Jemmahenry95 (Aug 16, 2016)

I'm trying to help my uncle out, he has forgotten his gmail password, when we try to reset, he can't remember the security questions as he made the gmail account 4 years ago and due to health problems his memory has deteriorated, I've done absolutely everything I can think of, including talking to Google headquarters in Sydney and Apple technical services. 
Google has no support phone line, everything is done online but the process isn't helping us at all and we have done it over 10 times.
Please help me, I just want to help him, it's important that he has access to these emails for hospital services to send important results 
Thank you for your time


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Google has a good process for recovering account access. Your uncle is going to have to prove his identity in a way that meets their standards. If you've already followed the process, and they can't verify his identity, then there's nothing anyone else can do. 

Help him create a new account and you keep track of the password, account information, and backup access. Then give that to all the hospitals. 

He should have no problem getting the information that was sent to the old account from the hospitals.


----------

